# Tvheadend and IPTV



## balanga (Nov 15, 2019)

I'd like to set up Tvheadend for IPTV but not entirely sure what to enter for the URL...

Would this do?:



			http://192.168.1.6:8001/1:0:19:1139:2AF8:13E:820000:0:0:0
		

:

It works with VLC.


----------

